# Нюансы 5 рядного баянного грифа



## wlastas (14 Июн 2018)

Доброго времени суток.
Я закончил муз школу по классу аккордеон, и вот сейчас(через 30 лет) решил играть на баяне.
В качестве первого инструмента купил/отремонтировал баян "Концерт", к которому изначально планировал приделать 5 рядную клавиатуру, но посмотрев на убогую механику недорогих "доноров", пришёл к выводу, что её лучше(проще) будет сделать с нуля.
Собственно у меня есть проект 6 рядного грифа и отлажен макет  механизма кнопка/клапан.
Перед изготовлением тестового фрагмента грифа я хотел бы выяснить несколько моментов.
1. Оптимальная глубина(ход) максимального погружения кнопки.
2. Используется ли техника динамического приоткрывания клапана(вдавливания кнопки не до упора) с изменением тембра звучания (Vibrato? тремоло?) и стоит ли обратить внимание на реализацию данного эффекта.
3. Комфортная сила нажатия (в ньютонах/граммах не в курсе как принято её измерять). Слышал, что профессионалы имеют тренированные пальцы и они предпочитают более жесткую клавиатуру с максимально быстрым закрыванием клапана(низкая вязкость).
В моей конструкции грифа нет тяг и гребенок(меньше трения в узлах), поэтому можно реализовать возврат клапана при довольно слабой пружине. Имеет ли это смысл - и не приведет ли это к случайным срабатываниям при задевании кнопок(например при смене аппликатуры) ?
4. Стандартный размер кнопки - 15мм с шагом - 17,5мм. Чем обусловлена круглая форма кнопок и довольно большое расстояние между ними?
На мой взгляд глиссандо проще делать если кнопки будут квадратной формы со срезанными углами и 2-3 мм зазорами между ними.
5. Какова оптимальная разница по высоте между рядами и для чего она нужна? 
Если нет технической необходимости вывешивать ряды один над другим, то будет ли удобно играть, если разместить все ряды на одном уровне?


----------



## dj.sator (14 Июн 2018)

1) Мир баяна в помощь. Там точно видел. Только дело не в ходе кнопок, а также в высоте открытия клапанов.
2) Естественно профессиональными музыкантами используется туше.
3) См. п.1
4) См. баян Стерлигова.
5) Возможно кому то будет и удобнее. Про разницу в высоте между рядами если не изменяет память есть в книге Кузнецова "Ремонт гармоник, баянов, аккордеонов". Либо в учебнике Розенфельда *"Гармони*, *баяны*, *аккордеоны*" для техникумов.


----------



## vvz (15 Июн 2018)

Стесняюсь спросить: А в чем смысл 6-го ряда?


----------



## wlastas (15 Июн 2018)

vvz/ писал:


> Стесняюсь спросить: А в чем смысл 6-го ряда?


Коль делать полностью и с нуля, то почему бы не сделать 6 вместо 5. Тем более у меня тут такая конструкция механики, что доп ряд поставить вообще не проблема, и это добавит только вес 20 кнопочных модулей.
На вскидку пятый ряд всё равно надо отодвигать от регистровой машинки, почему бы вместо промежутка не добавить шестой.
А вообще тут была тема про Гридинские уникальные баяны, это типа вершина баяностроения и т.д. Буду равняться на эталоны. Вот опять же есть трио, в котором все баяны на 6 рядов:  чем я хуже то.
В общем для удобства исполнения. Например буду поперечные глиссандо отжигать )


----------

